# 1930's Structo Fire Truck Fair Condition. Had Electric



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $59.99* (0 Bid)
End Date: Tuesday Nov-20-2007 17:00:00 PST
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

